# Speckled Shell at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials
July / August 2017*
1-888-677-4868
*â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)*
*** Live Bait *NOT* Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
July 9, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
A week ago, the wind was blowing so hard that it would bring tears to you eyes while riding across the bay in a boat - the same tears a lot of anglers probably experienced because they chose not to ride across the bay due to the high winds! Nothing lasts forever, and the wind is no exception to that rule. It seems as though the winds have been subsiding a little each day since the 4th of July holiday, and the past couple days the guides have been met with little to no wind at all at the time of their morning departure from the marina.

These slack winds of the past few days have enabled the guides to put some of our Bay Flats Lodge guests on hot trout action atop the shell reefs that are spread across San Antonio Bay, where the bite has been early, and fast. The boats throwing live bait, like croaker and shrimp, have been catching trout limits without too much effort, and it has proven to be a lot of fun for everyone. However, the live bait anglers have also experienced a multitude of undersized trout, as well. Recent live bait results have indicated to us that anglers using live shrimp have been able to catch a lot of fish, whereas those using live croaker have recognized fewer numbers, but better quality. It looks as though the summertime pattern may finally be setting in! Weâ€™ll keep you updated.

We also had a few wading parties try their hand at the trout toward the latter part of this week, and many of them faired quite well. Most all of the waders realized their trout limits, with little or no redfish in the mix. Anglers wading with live croaker landed some trout that probably would tip the scales at nearly four or five pounds. Others who took their efforts to the water, instead of the boat, while throwing artificial baits also saw trout limits, with a couple of fish measuring in excess of 25-inches. If you like to toss hardware, and if you like to wade fish, now is a perfect time to take your skills to the water. The winds wonâ€™t remain calm all summer long, so take advantage of it while you can!

From a fishing perspective, the weather has cooperated with us over the past few days and has allowed our customers to build a lot of lasting memories while catching a lot of really nice fish. If the forecast for the coming week holds true and we begin getting more of a southeast wind versus south or southwest, anglers along our portion of the Texas mid-coast might possibly be in for even more fishing excitement. Weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed! Until next time, have fun out there, be safe, and be courteous!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Wednesday was a good day with three fine gentlemen, Dennis, Charlie and Greg, and we were the only boat running out of the lodge (and I think we may have been the only boat on the bay). So, we made the most of it as we ended the day with a limit of good trout and released another 10 or so. These were special guests of the lodge and I think they were impressed with the overall operation, and I know they had a great time fishing and catching.

____________________________________________________

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL - **25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more information on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Abundant sunshine. High near 90F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds early will give way to generally clear conditions overnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 77F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 78F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
Continued weak and variable flow with low to flat seas expected Sunday with a more moderate and gusty southeast flow developing late Sunday afternoon and evening. Similar conditions are expected for Monday and Monday evening. An isolated shower will be possible Sunday through Tuesday, with increasing coverage in showers expected by mid-week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Testimonials - Weâ€™d love to hear from you*

Jul 11, 2017
Â 
byÂ Mike F.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Me and my friend Chris, and our boys, stayed and fished with y'all this past weekend. Â We had an amazing time! Â Couldn't have been more perfect! Â You guys have perfected the fishing experience! Â Our guides (Capt. 'Lil John and Jeremy) were fantastic! Â We had a blast on the water! Â The meals and staff were excellent! Â Thank you from all of us! Â - Â Mike F. Â 7/10/17
Jul 9, 2017
Â 
byÂ Lance J.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Lots of fun, great fishing, great food. Â What more can you ask for? Â - Â Lance J. Â 7/9/17
Jul 9, 2017
Â 
byÂ David W.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Incredible again! Â Been 4 times in 12 months. Â Nothing compares! Â - Â David W. Â 7/9/17
Jul 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Ronnie H.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was awesome! Â Very friendly, very professional, very customer oriented! Â - Â Ronnie H. Â 7/6/17
Jul 3, 2017
Â 
byÂ Richard M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Colton Knipling does a GREAT job of guiding - hard working, friendly, and knowledgeable. Â Your food is great! Â - Â Richard M. Â 7/3/17
Jul 2, 2017
Â 
byÂ Martin M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The ladies serving dinner, and the breakfast ladies, were awesome. Â The fishing guide was very knowledgeable. Â Food was delicious! Â - Â Martin M. Â 7/2/17
Jun 30, 2017
Â


----------

